

How clickbait grew up and got sort of serious - prostoalex
http://www.washingtonpost.com/news/the-intersect/wp/2015/03/10/how-clickbait-grew-up-and-got-sort-of-serious/

======
l-p
Yup, clickbait is _everywhere_ :
[https://i.imgur.com/JX8EGpR.png](https://i.imgur.com/JX8EGpR.png)

------
Animats
"Tuesday morning, the company announced a new native advertising initiative
that will let brands and advertising agencies sponsor content on the site,
_much as sites like the New York Times and the Washington Post do already._ "

They do? Many papers do; the "fluff" sections (Travel, Food, Wine, etc.) are
often outsourced to Demand Media. But I didn't think the NYT did.

Some sites which you may not think are clickbait, are. Business Insider is
owned by a founder of DoubleClick.

~~~
0942v8653
I'd be quite surprised if someone told me they didn't think Business Insider
was clickbait. I think part of the issue is people thinking of clickbait as
only lists of N things, or The Shocking Truth!!!. It can be more subtle than
that but often it's just different.

------
Fiahil
Well, it was a good reading until _" Facebook Censored A Nude Painting, And It
Could Change The Site Forever"_.

So, I'll leave that here: "Why do you look at the speck of sawdust in your
brother's eye and pay no attention to the plank in your own eye?"

------
Toast_
The article's name seems sort of 'click bait-ish,' honestly...

~~~
JonnieCache
Headline writers have been doing that for hundreds of years. It's the content-
farming model thats the important thing about 'clickbait', the headlines are a
distraction.

